

Section 66A: India court strikes down 'Facebook' arrest law - giis
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-32029369

======
maskedinvader
I am so glad this happened. A step in the right direction. This section of the
IT law with its vague wording was often misused by political parties in power.
Good riddance.

